# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Expo in NYC

## MysteryAlabaster

Who else is here?
What have you guys seen, or who have you guys met that was interesting?

Also, if anyone wants to meet up for a bit, let me know. I'm traveling around with a rather large group. I organized my trip here to be a school trip.

----------


## Eddie

It was great meeting up with you for the 2nd year in a row.  The show was amazing, much larger than anticipated.  We ended up giving away over 3500 flyers and had thousands of people come to our booth.  What a great show!

----------


## jimc

Im on my way to the 3d print show now. I wont have time to goto the one you are at in the javits ctr....unfortunately

----------

